# New member



## crazy4mypaint (Jun 18, 2013)

welcome, I am very new here as well, very friendly and warm welcoming site. Those darn dogs, sorry your horse was hurt. Very nice to meet you...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas!


----------



## gordndeb (Jun 22, 2013)

crazy4mypaint said:


> welcome, I am very new here as well, very friendly and warm welcoming site. Those darn dogs, sorry your horse was hurt. Very nice to meet you...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hi. My neighbor saw the dog again last night so i think I'll take my mare out tomorrow and go look around. How did you become a horse owner?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gordndeb (Jun 22, 2013)

gigem88 said:


> Howdy from Texas!


Howdy Texas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crazy4mypaint (Jun 18, 2013)

started my adventure falling off a pony when I was five and getting back on. I feel it is in my blood, My Mom owned a horse before I was born. After a session of lessons I was hooked. Owned my 1st Paso at 24...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gordndeb (Jun 22, 2013)

I never wanted to have a horse, never really rode a horse before, then all of a sudden I have two. LOL I can't imagine not having a horse in my life. My husband doesn't like or feel comfortable riding so I usually ride one horse and have the other one follow by lead rope. it works for us.


----------



## crazy4mypaint (Jun 18, 2013)

They sure do grow on you fast, huh? Lol Perhaps your horses will grow on your hubby as well. Here is a thought, although being a man he might buck at. Was thinking maybe if you took him to a ranch for a lesson on a push button horse maybe he would feel more comfortable. Always a pleasure to ride with a partner and safer in pairs, never know what might happen. Just some food for thought. However lead rope works also. Men are stubborn, but then ago so are women. My boyfriend has been around horses most of his childhood life so I guess I am lucky in that retrospect. Good luck trying to convince yours. Might not be able to teach an old dog a new trick, but no one ever said anything about not being able to teach an old horse...lol just some fun humor for today. Enjoy your Sunday, safe riding...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from the Paint mares & son in NC.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! So glad to hear your gelding is ok


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! I'm sorry your horse got attacked.


----------

